# [WoT Adventure] OOC Thread



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 15, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *[OOC: I don't refute that as far as skills that order is correct, but the ability to negotiate and sweet talk people and the ability to bully people don't nessasarly denote the best" party leader". There are several factors in volved other than charsima and skills.*




While I agree with that to an extent, you can't just ignore them either.

If a person builds his character to be good in social situations and puts all his points in skills like diplomacy and intimidation, those skills should be used. If they have little or no effect, the player feels like he wasted his skills.

Regardless of Role Playing ability, if Lord Tomas tells you to do one thing and Pedron tells you to do another, as long as they both make sense within your character, you should listen to Lord Tomas' advice first. You don't have to follow that advice, but it should have a definate impact on your character's decision making just because of his skill points alone.


----------



## drothgery (Mar 15, 2002)

Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> *If a person builds his character to be good in social situations and puts all his points in skills like diplomacy and intimidation, those skills should be used. If they have little or no effect, the player feels like he wasted his skills.
> 
> Regardless of Role Playing ability, if Lord Tomas tells you to do one thing and Pedron tells you to do another, as long as they both make sense within your character, you should listen to Lord Tomas' advice first. You don't have to follow that advice, but it should have a definate impact on your character's decision making just because of his skill points alone. *




What I try to do when PCs try to use social skills on each other is to give a little bit of flavor text and tell them whether or not a check succeeded. How a PC reacts is largely up to them. When you try to use social skills against NPCs, it's up to me to figure out what the results of success or failure is.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 15, 2002)

Ok, yes, i agree everyone skills should be used, and every character should have a chance to shine. Thats a given for any good adventure, but the problem we're runnig into doesn't seem to be a matter of getting the chance to do things, it's more of a roleplay/diferance in rule use type thing.

With all the groups i've played with have never apllyed skill checks from pc's to other pc's.

As far as listening to opinions, thats some thing i do unbaisedly, i think, but ultimatly i try to stay in-charater and go with what he feals is best.

I don't know, i think we really don't need a group leader, and if we have one it certainly shouldn't be baised on skill points.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 15, 2002)

*Ashrems Impressions*

Thats the reason I posted the list. I wanted to see which characters had the best social skills so I could use that as a platform for how Ash would perceive them and how thier first impressions would be made.

I just wanted everyone else to see that same relationship so it could act as a base for PC interaction.

As it stands, here are Ash's feelings as of now:

*Lord Tomas* - Respect, he sees his potential as a good leader and is willing to listen to whatever his opinions are on a subject. He still resents Tomas for saying the Hunting for the Horn is foolish, but he is quickly getting over it. Tomas is hard to dislike.

*Sersei* - Respect, he also thinks she is pretty. However, he is uneasy around her since he knows she can channel. He worries that him thinking she is pretty may override his instinct to stay away from her. When she kneeled beside him when he was looking at the trolloc, he desided he liked her even though she could channel. Her seemingly flirting back has made it harder to forget her.

*Shalimar* - Respect, he is also very uneasy around her. First thinking he might like her, he was put off by her lack of a positive reaction to him trying to protect her. He feals that she could have handled herself and regrets that he didn't take part in the fight.

*Jain* - He hasn't really met him but respects his courage in battle.

*Yuri* - Ash is having a hard time with Yuri. he is glad he has found a potential Hunter to go with him to Illian, but has been put off by his rude manners and lack of respect. Still, he is very impressed with his fighting abiltiy and personality in general and hopes he can overlook the rest. However, Ash is still peeved about being called foolish.

*Pedron* - indifference, he knows nothing about him and nothing about his first impressions have stuck in his mind.

Ashrem is from Ebou Dar and as many know, Ebou Dari are easily offended and take even minor insults to their honor very seriously.

Side Note - 

 I posted all this to hopefully help myself and the rest of you guys out. I'm really enjoying the game and think you are all talented role-players.

I'd be interested in seeing how the rest of you feel about each other.

P.S. - Good job Dave!


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 15, 2002)

I can see, where your coming from as fars using skill stats to help get a feal for things, i don't really factor those things in when it's straight inter pc, role play. On the other hand when another pc tries using social skills on me actively, such as intimidate, i use that as a way to help gadge the emotions that are trying to be conveyed. As opposed to the way an npc would propbably react to being intimedated.

In other words i pay attention, and try to factor them in, but i'm not nessisarily going to just back down if such a check is declared successful. It's an influeance, but not as much as the roleplay is.

As for how Jain currently feals about every one, it's hard to say, he has a history with Shalimar, he likes and respects her, although he does think she's gotten a little bit of a swelled ego since going to the tower. Everyone else he doesn't really know yet, for the most part they seem likable, brave, and somewhat foolish. He can addmire some one wanting to be a hero, he just doesn't see it being that practicle. He also thinks Sersie is suffering the same ego problem as shalimar.


----------



## dscrank (Mar 15, 2002)

*Pedron's impressions*



			
				Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> *
> Pedron - indifference, he knows nothing about him and nothing about his first impressions have stuck in his mind.
> *




I'm flattered.  No, really, that's what Pedron prefers.  The less people notice him, the less carefully they watch him, which works pretty well for a thief.  Pedron still hasn't really met the other characters, but he did watch them a bit, so here are his impressions:

*Ash* -- One of the three "Scowlers," as Pedron has come to think of them, trying to stare down anything that moves.  Pedron's heard something about Ebou Dari, just rumors, really, and he's curious about how dangerous Ash really is.  He also wants to know whether he can really fight two handed.

*Tomas* -- Another Scowler, and a noble to boot.  Pedron doesn't much like nobles, as the ones in Murandy spend most of their time raiding one another.  Even so, they don't seem to have the sheer arrogance of this Tairen.  The man's certainly brave, though, which means he's either competent or overconfident.  So far, he's managed to do well enough that Pedron thinks he might be competent.  

*Yuri* -- The last of the Scowlers, and the most dangerous of the lot as far as Pedron can tell.  He killed two of the Trollocs in no time flat and not only survived a blow that would have killed Pedron but kept on fighting.  If Yuri tries to intimidate Pedron, the thief is liable to be intimidated.

*Sirsei* -- Pedron certainly finds her attractive, but she can _channel_.   And if she's not Aes Sedai, what is she?  Pedron's never met an Aes Sedai that he knows of <Dave can decide whether he's met any that he didn't recognize>, but he's heard the stories.  Coming from a large city, he's heard a more balanced collection of stories than some, but he still considers them dangerous and untrustworthy.  He intends to keep his distance from Sirsei.

*Shalimar* -- Same deal as Sirsei, plus she's bossy.  Pedron definitely intends to stay out of this woman's way.

*Jain* -- Aside from the fact that Jain may be as quick as he, Pedron noticed that Jain was the first to run off to chase the Trollocs, armed with only a knife or two.  That was foolish, and although he's older than Pedron, he just seems young.


----------



## Shalimar Shiawase (Mar 15, 2002)

Mostly Shalimar judges other characters on what they say and do, but also on their background.  Skills don't play as much apart of it, but they do factor in.  If anyone says something that offends her this will change, drastically.

Lord Tomas-  A touch humorous,  but she respects him as an equal.  She thinks he is handsome,  and generally feels comfortable around him.  If he tries to boss her around though she will respond in kind.  The more she gets to know him, the more she will probably start to trust him and his leadership.

Jain-  She is grateful to him for teaching her to use herbs and to heal.  She thinks of him as her friend,  and will usually agree with him, unless he has said something to offend her recently.  She finds his presance a comfort and a reminder of her home.  The best way to describe him would be having an older brother that you looked up to, but got in trouble alot, she sees him sort of like Egwene see Mat.  She still has not entirely foregiven the Escort crack.

Sirsei- Sirsie she sees as  her best friend in the world.  She will take what she says and agree with it 9 times out of ten on the outside, other people aren't allowed to disagree with her, at least in Shalimar's eyes.  On the inside she takes what Sirsei says and thinks about it, but wont disagree with her in front of others.  She is jealous of how men are always attracted to Sirsei and seem to do what she wants.

Pedron- A relative unknown,  dosn't know him enough to have an opinion other then that he is brave for going out into the night to hunt trollocs

Ash- She thinks he is very handsome, and although he tried to protect her, she doesn't hold that against him although she is not quite sure why.  If what he suggests has merit she will  follow his advice, the same as she would for everyone else, but she does like him the most of the people she had not met.

Yuri-  She thinks of Yuri as an older brother sort of, she will cut him the most slack if he tries to protect her, thats what he is suppoused to do after all being a warder in training.  She wll try and treat him both as a friend, and as how she believes an Aes Sedai treats her warder(not that he is but thats how she feels she should treat him).  She is disapointed in him because he ran away from the tower without telling her beforehand, but she understands why, and she feels sorry about Tasha, but she does not pity him.


Who she will listen to and in what order:
1)Lila Sedai(her boss)
2)Sisrei(her very best friend),  Yuri(for fighting only)
3) Yuri & Jain(she knows both the longest and trusts them)Ashrem & Tomas(skill levels, they are more polite, could eventually be trusted/listened to more with more experience)
5)Pedron(she Just does not know him)


----------



## drothgery (Mar 16, 2002)

In other OOC news, I posted Lila's stats in the Rogue's Gallery thread, though of course she may have equipment and/or abilities not listed.


----------



## Tay-Dor (Mar 16, 2002)

My posted fustration was not do to me typing slow...

   I am at work when most of you are able to post...and yes, my work has good filters on it.  If this was an e-mail based game, I'd have no problems.  

  I'll do my best to keep up...but bear with me...

   Tomas is a noble and is going to want his say and his creator-given right to direct things since he knows best.  So much of it is probably going to be after the rest of you have already had their say.  


  So far, Tomas is ignoring the fact that the girls can channel.  There's some reason why he shouldn't get to friendly with them in his mind, but he's blocked the memory of them channeling.

  Yuri is a competent warrior, who Thomas is going to have to work on to show that he needs to listen to Thomas' commands. [heh, yuri may be bigger, but Tomas has the force of personality ]

  Ash seems a likable fellow, even if he wants to fritter his time away on a hunt for the Horn.

  Tomas doesn't have any opinions on the others as of yet.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 16, 2002)

I'll bet you'll all change your minds pretty quick when you learn I can channel.   

I think I had better kiss up to the women as much as possible.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Mar 16, 2002)

This post is not here.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 16, 2002)

I was just wondering how xp was being handled? What you are awarding xp for, ie roleplay monsters ecceta, and when you are going to give it out.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 16, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *I was just wondering how xp was being handled? What you are awarding xp for, ie roleplay monsters ecceta, and when you are going to give it out. *




Was wondering that myself.


----------



## drothgery (Mar 16, 2002)

Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Was wondering that myself.  *




Err... Dave's Completely arbitrary XP system?

I'll hand out XP at the end of the adventure. Generally, you should expect to gain about one level for a short adventure.


----------



## dscrank (Mar 17, 2002)

Speaking of gaining levels, how do you feel about multiclassing?  Clearly Pedron's not going to start advancing in _algai'd'siswai_, and if he wants some levels in Woodsman (which he will), I'm going to have to justify it in-game.  What would it take to do that?  Practice? A mentor?  A strong desire to learn?  Just curious.


----------



## drothgery (Mar 17, 2002)

dscrank said:
			
		

> *Speaking of gaining levels, how do you feel about multiclassing?  Clearly Pedron's not going to start advancing in algai'd'siswai, and if he wants some levels in Woodsman (which he will), I'm going to have to justify it in-game.  What would it take to do that?  Practice? A mentor?  A strong desire to learn?  Just curious. *




For the core classes...

Armsman, wanderer, woodsman - You can take multi-class into these classes simply with practice and/or a desire to learn.

Noble - You must be of noble birth (note that Shalimar is) or have otherwise acquired high social standing to take Noble levels (any Aes Sedai, for example).

Initiate, wilder - If you have no channeling levels, it takes a long time before your abilities become significant enough to have a level in a channeling class, so I'd need to know at least a level in advance -- and I don't want more than one male channeler in this game. Flipping between initiate and wilder can happen, but unless the girls are away from any friendly Aes Sedai for an extended period of time, or Ash goes to the Black Tower after it's established, it's unlikely.

_algai'd'siswai_ - You cannot gain levels in this class except by training with Aiel.


----------



## Shalimar Shiawase (Mar 17, 2002)

I don't know about flipping from initiate to wilder.  It would mean picking up a block which only people who started channeling on their own could get anyway.  I would think initiate would be the last channeling CORE class a character would take.  Once you have studied wth your traditon then thats it you can grow, but never go back to being a wilder.  You could leave your group but you would still be an initiate.


----------



## dscrank (Mar 19, 2002)

drothgery said:
			
		

> *
> Noble - You must be of noble birth (note that Yuri and Shalimar are) or have otherwise acquired high social standing to take Noble levels (any Aes Sedai, for example).*




Yuri's a noble?  I thought he was the son of a blacksmith, albeit a prominent one.


----------



## Shalimar Shiawase (Mar 19, 2002)

Don't look at me, the only way Shalimar would take levels in noble is if she hit the the peak of her strength as a channeler, or if her father died and she had to return to Sheinar to take over for him.


----------



## drothgery (Mar 19, 2002)

dscrank said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yuri's a noble?  I thought he was the son of a blacksmith, albeit a prominent one. *




I didn't double-check character sheets before I wrote that.


----------



## Tay-Dor (Mar 19, 2002)

Yuri could still take levels in Noble if his father is a very prominent blacksmith.  The Noble Class is somewhat a different thing than just being a Noble person.  The WOT book includes highly successful merchants into the Noble class.

Up to the benevolent GM of course.

And on another note...the filters at work are screwy.  It blocks me from these boards, but not the wizards.com boards.  Go figure.


----------



## drothgery (Mar 19, 2002)

Tay-Dor said:
			
		

> *Up to the benevolent GM of course.
> *




I'm supposed to be benevolent?  
I don't think that was in the rules anywhere...


----------



## Enforcer (Mar 20, 2002)

Yikes, I knew Ashrem was starting this thread, but I forgot about it...

For Yuri's background: His father is quite the blacksmith, and very wealthy, but the only class Yuri'll ever take aside from Armsman is Blademaster (and maybe Warder...one of the ladies would have to rape me with the bond first).

And, as it seems popular, here are Yuri's impressions of the other characters:

Ashrem--The Ebou Dari is a touchy bastard, but not dissimilar from the rest of his ilk. If he hadn't threatened Yuri, the Kandori would probably like the roguish fellow.

Tomas--Arrogant, but handy with that sword. Whether that's actual skill or just luck, Yuri hasn't seen him fight that much. He suspects luck, however, despite his comments to Tomas. He's seen more arrogant nobles, so that's a point in Tomas' favor.

Shalimar--from the Borderlands, and therefore has a good head on her shoulders. She was friends with Tasha, another good thing.

Sirsei--also friends with Tasha. Yuri didn't like being snapped at for healing though. Pardon me from trying to protect her... 

Pedron--Shrugs. A disreputable fellow, Yuri thinks, with something to hide. But, he was still brave enough to fight Trollocs, so who knows?

Jain--somewhat the same as Pedron, as far as Yuri is concerned.


----------



## Tay-Dor (Mar 20, 2002)

drothgery said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'm supposed to be benevolent?
> I don't think that was in the rules anywhere... *



One can dream...


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 20, 2002)

> Apparently I wasn't sufficiently clear on this. Lila left alone; she just didn't want the girls waking up and wondering where she was.




I caught that, i thought Shalimar was leading a small expidition to check out Logain, didn't really give it much thought though, whoops.

Anyone care to reformulate plans?

Never mind i reread and saw the changes I've edited my post now too.


----------



## Enforcer (Mar 21, 2002)

Hehe, you see serpenteye's comment? We have fans! How crazy is that?


----------



## drothgery (Mar 21, 2002)

Enforcer said:
			
		

> *Hehe, you see serpenteye's comment? We have fans! How crazy is that? *




If you want to see more of this game, send your donations via PayPal to the email address in my profile....


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 21, 2002)

> Hehe, you see serpenteye's comment? We have fans! How crazy is that?




Pretty crazy if you ask me. Actually i'm quite impressed with the Aes Sedai myself. I wish all the players in my live D&D game were as good as you guys.

Any body else want to inflate our egos?

I think we'd all love to see fead back on our game from anyone following this thread.


----------



## Serpenteye (Mar 21, 2002)

drothgery said:
			
		

> *
> 
> If you want to see more of this game, send your donations via PayPal to the email address in my profile....  *




Blackmail? You're a very evil man.


----------



## Valkys (Mar 21, 2002)

Somehow, it had escaped me that people could actually read the game. Does that seem at all weird? I just selectively forgot. To be honest, I doubt I'm this good when I play face to face. It's something about having the time to think. 

I think everyone is doing a great job. I wish I had a gaming group like this, too. Wow. I'm so impressed. It's really great to be playing with all of you.


----------



## Enforcer (Mar 21, 2002)

I agree. I've never enjoyed gaming of this caliber.


----------



## Shalimar Shiawase (Mar 21, 2002)

I must agree, this is the best campaign I have ever had the pleasure of being part of.  Thank you for allowing me to be part of it.


----------



## Tay-Dor (Mar 21, 2002)

As a long time e-mail gamer, I've found that while PBeMs and Message boards may move slow, the quality of the role-playing is usually about 300-500% better than face-to-face gaming.

I know for me, in face-to-face, I can get caught up in the moment and start reacting to situations as myself, and not the character I am playing.  With e-mail or message board games, you can sit back and ask yourself, "Okay, now what would [pc's name] really do in this situation?"

I must add in my congrats to the two people playing the Initiates.  You've captured the essense of playing a Jordan female type so much that it's scary.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 21, 2002)

Tay-Dor said:
			
		

> *You've captured the essense of playing a Jordan female type so much that it's scary.   *




Very.  

Yea, I have to say that I am VERY impressed and I'm having a great time. Sure makes my time at work a lot more tolerable.

How do you guys feel about how I'm playing Ash's "coming out" as a Wilder. Too fast? Too slow?


----------



## Shalimar Shiawase (Mar 21, 2002)

It works for me ashrem.  I would have said you were playing up the sickness aspect, but then i remembered Rand in book 1 so, its going great.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 21, 2002)

You' re doing a fine job, Ash.  I can't wait to see the reactions when you "come out", especially my own. I think that it will definatly be one of many high points in the game.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 21, 2002)

I'm not sure how I want to handle it yet. I suppose a lot of it is up to Dave. Ash's block is fear, so I'm sure that will need to play a part in it.


Dave,

If you have any ideas or suggestions or if you just want to work it out ahead of time send me an e-mail.

I want to keep it a surprise for everyone else.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 21, 2002)

I posted a shameless plug for our game over at the WOTC Official Boards. I'd like to hear what other people have to say. 

No pressure guys.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 21, 2002)

Plug away. i'm curious myself, i hope we really live up to the hype.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 21, 2002)

Ok if things keep progessing the way they have been i predict Jains going to kill himself for being the worlds biggest jerk!

He's making girls cry now! For the love god, it can't get much worse then that.


----------



## Shalimar Shiawase (Mar 21, 2002)

If it makes you feel better she is sorry for hitting him, and if anyone had said that to her not just jain she would have cried, part of her history, not his fault.


----------



## Eosin the Red (Mar 21, 2002)

*Comments from the peanut gallery*

I had commented to Dave earlier how much I enjoyed following along. I never played a PBEM or PBP game before and thought that this would be an ideal way to learn. The characters are very WOT. Congrats.

Tomas you are so creepy Tearian that I hate your character  

All of you deserve a RPG gold medal. Pat yourselves on the back.


----------



## Enforcer (Mar 21, 2002)

Hehe, at least I haven't been slapped yet! Hit by a Trolloc maybe, but not slapped by a woman!


----------



## drothgery (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: Comments from the peanut gallery*



			
				Eosin the Red said:
			
		

> *I had commented to Dave earlier how much I enjoyed following along. I never played a PBEM or PBP game before and thought that this would be an ideal way to learn. The characters are very WOT. Congrats.
> *




I think the character who's probably the least book-like is my tagalong Aes Sedai, but there are good reasons for this (I think). Lila's about 1/3 young Moiraine (the woman from _New Spring_, newly raised and knowing too much for her own good), 1/3 Verin (the Brown who's not quite as detached from the world as most seem to be), and 1/3 Dave original (because there isn't a prominent Tar Valoner in the novels). And as a native Tar Valoner, she just doesn't associate the Tower with the aura of mystery that people from the outside world do.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: Comments from the peanut gallery*



			
				Eosin the Red said:
			
		

> * The characters are very WOT. Congrats.
> 
> All of you deserve a RPG gold medal. Pat yourselves on the back. *




Thanks! We try.


----------



## Tay-Dor (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: Comments from the peanut gallery*



			
				Eosin the Red said:
			
		

> *Tomas you are so creepy Tearian that I hate your character
> *




Hehehe...cool!  I patterned Tomas after Lord Wieramon from the books...personality wise.  But, Tomas will eventually learn to be more ameniable as time goes on.  He'll continue to gain rainks in Diplomacy.  One can't continue to be a complete jerk when one is continually developing his diplomacy skills.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 21, 2002)

Cool i can feal my head swelling!

or maybe thats Jains head after that slap?


----------



## Enforcer (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: Re: Comments from the peanut gallery*



			
				Tay-Dor said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hehehe...cool!  I patterned Tomas after Lord Wieramon from the books...personality wise.  But, Tomas will eventually learn to be more ameniable as time goes on.  He'll continue to gain rainks in Diplomacy.  One can't continue to be a complete jerk when one is continually developing his diplomacy skills.   *




I hope so, for Tomas' sake. Yuri's ready to knock the idiot through a wall...


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 21, 2002)

I have to say. Ashrem has lost all respect for him.

Good Roleplaying Tay-dor!


----------



## dscrank (Mar 21, 2002)

Tomas is annoying, yeah, but having just read Sirsei's latest--that woman is scary!  And here I thought Pedron was the most amoral of the bunch.  If Pedron knew what she was thinking, he'd be running for his life.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 21, 2002)

hmm, yea Sersei is kinda scarin' me too. Way to go Valkys!


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 21, 2002)

Black Ajah?

Maybe i'll shoot for the great status of Dreadlord?

.....

kidding.


----------



## Valkys (Mar 21, 2002)

Well, Sirsei's a scared little girl who hates being dominated. Notice the theme in 2 of her worst fears? She's dealing with it. At least, I think she's dealing with it. Everyone has to have a personality flaw. And I always wondered how someone would end up in the Black Ajah. 

She can go either way. I figure that if she succeeds in overcoming her worst impulses, she'll become a crusader sort, ready to wipe out the Black Ajah. Who better to do so than someone who can understand them?

And if she fails... there will be a long dark path ahead of her. I like the idea of her relationships with the other characters guiding her path to the Dark or the Light.


----------



## Shalimar Shiawase (Mar 21, 2002)

wowie, MRS. Naeblis, Grandeal junior, and a dread lord in the making.  Quite a treasure trove for the black ajah.


----------



## Valkys (Mar 22, 2002)

She stepped out of the Archway, didn't she? That says a lot about her... As for everyone being her slave... I'd say Shalimar is Graendal Jr.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 22, 2002)

I think most of our characters has one dark secret or another. I know Jain does. 

It seems to add dimension to the characters.


----------



## Shalimar Shiawase (Mar 22, 2002)

At this point the red ajah is starting to look good.  She would be quite happy to hurt Tomas if asked by Sirsei.  Heck probably if she even heard about what he said to everyone after she left.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 22, 2002)

Well that's it Dave's exicuting the "trouble pc's". Whitecloaks at the battle, a mysterious There/not there figure trailing us and all the toughest pc's off being diplomatic.

*WE"RE DONE FOR!*


----------



## drothgery (Mar 22, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *[OOC: thats just wrong! I hope that's in the MOD. besuase if not you one mean S.O.B.]
> *




Well, the Children are in the adventure as written. I did move the encounter a bit; there's nothing in the adventure on the results of investigating the battle scene.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 22, 2002)

ahh i feal much better hearing that. I'm sure those whitecloacks will just say "nothing to see here, move along, move along." Yep thats exactly what will happen, I'm sure of it, not going to be the slightest problem becuase of this, unless Tomas.......


----------



## Shalimar Shiawase (Mar 22, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *ahh i feal much better hearing that. I'm sure those whitecloacks will just say "nothing to see here, move along, move along." Yep thats exactly what will happen, I'm sure of it, not going to be the slightest problem becuase of this, unless Tomas....... *




unless Tomas.... opens his mouth, looks in their direction, or is actually there.  Congrats Tay-Dor he reigns highest on the most want to strangle list.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 22, 2002)

> unless Tomas.... opens his mouth, looks in their direction, or is actually there. Congrats Tay-Dor he reigns highest on the most want to strangle list.




Ah, from my brain to your post! Took the letters right off of my keyboard.

With any luck, if it is just Jain, Pedron, and Tomas. Tomas will take this oppertunity to surpise everyone.


----------



## Valkys (Mar 22, 2002)

The problem that I am having is remembering that my PC is a 16/17 year old girl. While trying to capture _Aes Sedai_ and RJ female character, one can't forget the teenage angst bit.

Just reminding everyone that irrationality is sometimes part of being a teenager.

And I'm sorry I was away for the 5 active hours there.


----------



## drothgery (Mar 22, 2002)

Valkys said:
			
		

> *The problem that I am having is remembering that my PC is a 16/17 year old girl. While trying to capture Aes Sedai and RJ female character, one can't forget the teenage angst bit.
> *




She's your character, but the Tower only accepts women under 15 if they've already started channeling, and I think you pretty much had to spend at least 3 years as a Novice. So I was figuring she's at least 18 (by way of example, Lila came to the tower not long after she turned 16, was raised Accepted at 19, and was raised Aes Sedai at 22).


----------



## Valkys (Mar 22, 2002)

Well, if you look in my background, I said that she started channeling just before her 14th birthday. And she's been in the Tower 3 years already, which makes her 16 or just turned 17. She's a little bit precocious, which was intended. And, all things considered, I don't think being raised to the shawl will be in the scope of this game, but I'm willing to be surprised.

Edit: On further inquiry, I realized that I hadn't posted her age in the background. Consider the above post an addendum.


----------



## Tay-Dor (Mar 22, 2002)

Well...I dunno whether to be insulted, or pleased with my roleplaying.  hehehehe

  Naw, I ain't insulted.  Tomas was designed to be an annoying insufferable bufoon at first.  This is his main character flaw...his tairen upbringing and his belief in the rigid class structure.  But if the Aes Sedai didn't have the same sort of stick up their collective asses (so to speak), they'd be able to use Tomas a lot easier.  The bullying tactics they are using now are not going to work ever.  

While an insufferable man, Tomas believes it is his duty as a Nobleman to protect the Commoners...which is his sole impetus for helping with the matter of the trollocs.

Anyway, this is fun.  My vote for most annoying is Shalimar...due to her obvious wrongheaded assumption that she's in charge.  

And as someone pointed out...Tomas just may surprise you with the Whitecloak encounter.  He does have the Gambling profession.

Lastly, the PCs have known eachother for a few hours at most...obviously, Tomas doesn't have a lot vested in needing to be nicer than normal to you guys.  After a few more encounters together...


----------



## Enforcer (Mar 22, 2002)

Yuri is with Tomas et al as well, no? If there weren't four of them, he'd almost enjoy the chance to take one apart.

As for Tomas...Yuri would've allowed a slap in the interest of unity, but now it's on. And if he thinks Yuri needs his help, well Yuri might prove otherwise...


----------



## Shalimar Shiawase (Mar 22, 2002)

Its not so much bullying as trying to act like other women in Jordan's World.  They push everyone around, their bossyness is equal oportunity, lord or comman man everyone gets it no offense.

What do you guys think I should have as a sigil, nobles have them, and despite her class she is.  I was thinking a wreath of Laurell around a dove to signify peace, but she really isnt that peacful of a person.  Mat has a fox, Egwene the Flame, Rand the Dragon, Perrin the Wolf.  What is Shalimar , _besides_ an unpleasant person to be around?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 22, 2002)

How about an Eagle, that seems to represent strength, pride, and noblility. It might work.


----------



## Valkys (Mar 22, 2002)

Sirsei likes Shalimar. In fact, Shalimar is Sirsei's favorite person.


----------



## Shalimar Shiawase (Mar 22, 2002)

> Sirsei likes Shalimar. In fact, Shalimar is Sirsei's favorite person.




My hearts a flutter.  Shalimar likes Sirsei alot as well, if they were aiel probably be near sisters, actually first sisters, but if you call her Shali again she might hit you. Sounds like a pet tadpole I had once.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 22, 2002)

> [OOC: Sorry Sir Osis, I was thinking the same thing.]




No prob, great minds think alike after all, and no need to be so formal, feal free to call me, of liver.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 22, 2002)

Ok.  

You know, I just "got" your name a few days ago. Funny.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 22, 2002)

> You know, I just "got" your name a few days ago. Funny.




Well I try, glad to see it's working!

But seriously kids, liver disease is no laughing matter! Stay off the hooch!

How's this for karma? The guys get whitecloacks and the girls get a nice peacful day shopping for signats! HURN!

Well anyway off to see blade 2, hopefully by tomarrow Tay-Dor will be able to post and we can find out if the whitecloaks ordering tomas around gets us killed.


----------



## Tay-Dor (Mar 23, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> * Well anyway off to see blade 2, hopefully by tomarrow Tay-Dor will be able to post and we can find out if the whitecloaks ordering tomas around gets us killed.  *



Tomas knows how to be discrete.  Earlier it was just the combination of Aes Sedai...threat of using the one power...and a commoner female trying to boss him around.  You'll notice with just the men...he's actually being civil and somewhat less inflamitory.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 23, 2002)

Yea i did notice, it just was as appearent at first. Anyway, sometimes it's fun to play the jerk, right. 


BTW, ash, your thread of at wizards is hooking readers. Pretty cool.


----------



## Enforcer (Mar 26, 2002)

*Blademaster PrC*

Hey Dave, I know we're still 1st level and all, but Yuri wants to be a Blademaster. Should I be planning to fulfill the prerequisites from the official prestige class, or do you use a house rules variant?


----------



## drothgery (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Blademaster PrC*



			
				Enforcer said:
			
		

> *Hey Dave, I know we're still 1st level and all, but Yuri wants to be a Blademaster. Should I be planning to fulfill the prerequisites from the official prestige class, or do you use a house rules variant? *




Let me get back to you on that. I'm not a big fan of the weapon master-based Blademaster as written, but I haven't seen an alternate one that I really like, either. And since this is an online game, I'm trying to stay very close to official rules.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 26, 2002)

while on the subject of multi-classing, i don't know if i said it before but, i do plan on multi-classing to armsmen. PrC i had orginally thought about working towards thief taker, but i don't think i will. I probably won't bother with PrC at all really, and i'm pretty sure no one in thier right mind would want jain for a warder. Any way just thought i'd give a heads up, for future refurance.


----------



## Shalimar Shiawase (Mar 26, 2002)

> while on the subject of multi-classing, i don't know if i said it before but, i do plan on multi-classing to armsmen. PrC i had orginally thought about working towards thief taker, but i don't think i will. I probably won't bother with PrC at all really, and i'm pretty sure no one in thier right mind would want jain for a warder. Any way just thought i'd give a heads up, for future refurance.




I don't know about that last.  If he agreed to it I am sure a Green might come along and bond him.  If the group stayed together long enough, you would have two Aes Sedai with you to be bound to.  If he cleaned up his mouth, or even if he doesn't Shalimar sees everyone in the group, minus Sirsie as her harem of possible warders.  She would be shocked beyond belief if anyone refused such an 'honor', afterall she is only looking out for evryone's best interests.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 26, 2002)

Not sure Shalimar wants to bond an Asha'man.


----------



## drothgery (Mar 26, 2002)

Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> *Not sure Shalimar wants to bond an Asha'man.  *




Well, there's precedent.

Of course, if Prophecies doesn't ship this week, I'm going to have to come up with a 'tweener' adventure for you, I think.


----------



## Valkys (Mar 26, 2002)

Were Ash not a channeler, he'd be Sirsei's first choice. Considering how the bond works differently between men and women who can channel, I can't see her being too happy when he realizes that he can channel. 

I think that's going to be very interesting anyway. LOL


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 26, 2002)

> Of course, if Prophecies doesn't ship this week, I'm going to have to come up with a 'tweener' adventure for you, I think.




Are we that close to the end of the mod in the book? seems kinda anti-climatic so far.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 26, 2002)

Valkys said:
			
		

> *Were Ash not a channeler, he'd be Sirsei's first choice. Considering how the bond works differently between men and women who can channel, I can't see her being too happy when he realizes that he can channel.
> 
> I think that's going to be very interesting anyway. LOL *




Actually it would work well. She wouldn't be able to boss him around through Compulsion. Ash wouldn't be able to tolerate that anyway. If she could smooth him over enough to do it willingly....

What about a shared bond? To my knowledge, nothing says a man can't learn the warder bond. The Asha'man have something like it for their wives already.


----------



## drothgery (Mar 26, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Are we that close to the end of the mod in the book? seems kinda anti-climatic so far. *




Figure that Amazon.com standard shipping takes a few days to get to San Diego, and that you're about halfway through the adventure.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 26, 2002)

> Figure that Amazon.com standard shipping takes a few days to get to San Diego, and that you're about halfway through the adventure.




Ahh, mail order .  I'm lucky enough to get between 10 and 20% off any thing i buy where i shop, plus no wait for shipping.


----------



## dscrank (Mar 27, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *while on the subject of multi-classing, i don't know if i said it before but, i do plan on multi-classing to armsmen. PrC i had orginally thought about working towards thief taker, but i don't think i will. I probably won't bother with PrC at all really, and i'm pretty sure no one in thier right mind would want jain for a warder. Any way just thought i'd give a heads up, for future refurance. *




Well, should Pedron reform his ways and decide he'd rather catch thieves than be one, he might become a thief-taker.  Meanwhile, he has no intention of becoming a soldier (armsman), but he has nothing against spending time alone in the woods (woodsman).  He's done a bit of that already on his way to Caemlyn.

As for Blademaster, that's a tough one.  I guess I view the Blademaster as sort of a specialist, the type who'd take feats like Weapon Focus, Weapon Specialization, Improved Critical, and Weapon Finesse (if available) all with his sword.  Stack onto that Superior Weapon Focus (+1 Attack) and the Superior Weapon Specialization I've seen on some player-made PrC's (+1 Attack, +1 Damage), and you have someone who's absolutely deadly with a single weapon type.  Granted, Yuri has more strength than dexterity, so he probably wouldn't want finesse.  (As a side not, it'd be nice if finesse had a follow-up feat, something to represent the speed of light weapons, like Rapid Shot for melee weapons.)  I suppose I would expect a Blademaster to have some of the other Combat feats as well, like Combat Expertise, Combat Reflexes, Whirlwind.  I think most of those are already prereqs for the class.  And the class grants a lot of the specialization feats as well.  It's things like the 30x a day Parting the Silk that I find questionable.


----------



## drothgery (Mar 27, 2002)

dscrank said:
			
		

> *Well, should Pedron reform his ways and decide he'd rather catch thieves than be one, he might become a thief-taker.  Meanwhile, he has no intention of becoming a soldier (armsman), but he has nothing against spending time alone in the woods (woodsman).  He's done a bit of that already on his way to Caemlyn.*




Which would be handy, as the only way the party has of tracking someone right now is to hope Lila is with them to weave Trace.



			
				dscrank said:
			
		

> *As for Blademaster, that's a tough one. [...]
> It's things like the 30x a day Parting the Silk that I find questionable. *




That's my basic problem. And really, if it were a 10th-level ability and 'at will', I wouldn't mind that. It's just that anything you can use more than 5 times a day is pretty much an 'at will' ability, and I think the x times/day/level blademaster abilities are too powerful to be 'at will' at the level they're at.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 27, 2002)

I had considered taking a level of Armsman next level.

I havn't decided whether or not I'm ready to start channeling yet.


----------



## Shalimar Shiawase (Mar 27, 2002)

Well, Lila could always teach us girls some more weaves, her being our teacher and all.  If we could see her doing some stuff like using trace, it would increase the parties capabilities.  I would love to here the story behind her and Rend.  I think its something Shalimar would come up with if she was a wilder.   She tends to get mad, a lot (understatement of the year).  She also has a talent for healing, I could see her getting pissed as a wilder and pulling a Nynaeve and weaving rend on a trolloc after getting angry at the boys without realizing what she is doing till after she is done.


----------



## Enforcer (Mar 27, 2002)

Personally, I see the following feats being appropriate for the Blademaster:
Weapon Focus, Weapon Specialization, Quick Draw, Combat Reflexes, Combat Expertise, Improved Disarm, Improved Initiative, Power Attack, Cleave, Dodge, Mobility, Spring Attack, and Whirlwind Attack.

Which of these should be prerequisites is up to personal preference, but I think: Weapon Focus, Weapon Specialization, Quick Draw, Combat Reflexes, and Combat Expertise. Improved Initiative is also in the running. [shrug]

Honestly, from a powergaming standpoint, if I were to go for the official Blademaster PrC, I'd get Armsman 6/Woodsman 4 to meet the prerequisites (because I'd want weapon specialization too). I really hate how the bonus feats are spaced for the Armsman...it gives little incentive for going beyond level 6 in that class if you're aiming for a PrC. Levels 1-4 in Woodsman is just so much better than levels 7-10 in Armsman. The only thing you lose on is the saves.


----------



## drothgery (Mar 27, 2002)

Shalimar Shiawase said:
			
		

> *Well, Lila could always teach us girls some more weaves, her being our teacher and all. If we could see her doing some stuff like using trace, it would increase the parties capabilities.*




You will, if things play out even close to how I expect them to. I'm figuring you should normally learn 2-3 weaves/level; you each have already been taught one, so you should get one or two more (either from each other, from Lila, from another Aes Sedai, or from another channeler) before reaching level 2. Sometimes you'll be explicitly taught; sometimes you'll just see stuff being done.



			
				Shalimar Shiawase said:
			
		

> *I would love to here the story behind her and Rend.*




The metagame reason is that I wanted her to have a good single-target combat weave without fussing with her talents/affinities again (I thought she needed to have conjunction, warding, elementalism, and healing) or making her higher level. As to where she actually learned it... I'm keeping that mysterious for now. Suffice to say that Lila knows things that she shouldn't.


----------



## Tay-Dor (Mar 27, 2002)

Assuming Thomas could survive past 1st level...

I was thinking of getting Thomas a level of Armsman...but I dunno.  I know I want to get to at least Noble 3 before I do something else.  Maybe a level of Armsman for the extra feats so I can meet the Commander PrC reqs a little faster.


----------



## Shalimar Shiawase (Mar 27, 2002)

He's going to need armsman to survive being around Shalimar, she kinda hard on her toys, if you can imagine.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 27, 2002)

Shalimar Shiawase said:
			
		

> *....she kinda hard on her toys, if you can imagine. *




Must....contain...perverted...comment.....


----------



## Enforcer (Mar 27, 2002)

[Enforcer shakes his head ruefully...]


----------



## Shalimar Shiawase (Mar 27, 2002)

Its ok, I almost added the boy in front of toys as well.  I had the same thought as well, and I don't think it would be entirely out of character for her to want to be in control.


----------



## drothgery (Mar 27, 2002)

Shalimar Shiawase said:
			
		

> *Its ok, I almost added the boy in front of toys as well.  But no need to come out and say that she would probably be into D&S as a TOP. *




Note from the GM: This is Jordan, not Goodkind.


----------



## Valkys (Mar 28, 2002)

I think it would be fun to play a Mord-Sith. I want an Agiel. Do you know if anyone has worked up an adaptation of D&D for Goodkind? Or Mercedes Lackey maybe?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 28, 2002)

> Or Mercedes Lackey maybe?




URG! Serreted Edge is a dirty word in my group. Our DM's obsesed with that damn series, keeps trying to get us to take horses that turn into cars.


----------



## Valkys (Mar 28, 2002)

What do horses that turn into cars have to do with Mercedes Lackey?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 28, 2002)

> What do horses that turn into cars have to do with Mercedes Lackey?




From what i've been told, Mercedes Lackey wrote a series of books called the serrated edge. They sort of combined the real world with Faerie mythology, and one of the creatures in the books were these elven horses that could shapchange into anything. In our world the elves had them turn into cars.


----------



## Valkys (Mar 28, 2002)

Interesting. I've never read that series. I've only read Valdemar stuff. Huh.

Ashrem:
I notice you're from Huntsville, AL. I'm from Decatur. Very cool. It would be neat if we'd met or something.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 28, 2002)

Valkys said:
			
		

> *Interesting. I've never read that series. I've only read Valdemar stuff. Huh.
> 
> Ashrem:
> I notice you're from Huntsville, AL. I'm from Decatur. Very cool. It would be neat if we'd met or something. *




Cool. I shot you an Email.


----------



## Tay-Dor (Mar 30, 2002)

Man...Shalimar is turning into quite the little bitch.  Slamming people who may or may not have seen someone suspicious?  Yikes...


very well played...


----------



## Shalimar Shiawase (Mar 30, 2002)

over the top?  She just doesn't think its worthwhile to waste her time standing there wating for them to realize what she already knew, she was right when she said the guy never existed.    She just does not want to leave alone, without an escort,  It would be embaressing for a noble woman.


----------



## Tay-Dor (Mar 30, 2002)

I think it was a bit over the top in that particular instance.  Does Shalimar have any reason not  to believe that people might have seen something?  It just seemed so out of left field.


----------



## Valara Saar (Mar 31, 2002)

She didn't see the person, and she would rather be elsewhere, so she rationalized its not having happened.  She really just will say things that are common sense (read as whatever she thinks will get her way).  She can not be accused of even resembleing a white in any way, or having a firm grasp on a reality that contradicts her beliefs.

OOPs wrong user ID


----------



## Valkys (Mar 31, 2002)

Hmmm. I was just thinking about how different things would be if Tomas decided to tell Lila about the threat Sirsei made... 

I doubt it's in character of him, but I'm trying to decide how Sirsei would react. I think she'd tell Lila the truth, but I don't know what she'd do after that. 

An interesting possibility.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 31, 2002)

*TO VALKYS*

OOC:

  Valkys, I see you are back.
  Where is your Template for Turn 6?
  It starts tomorrow.

  Are you still with us, here?


----------



## Shalimar Shiawase (Apr 1, 2002)

If sirsei got in trouble over tomas claiming she threatened him, I am quite sure that she would have at least one person who said he had made it up to get them in trouble, light knows Tairens are like that.  With the way he treated everyone else I think more then 1 person might agree that he just likes causing trouble.


----------



## Tay-Dor (Apr 1, 2002)

Shalimar Shiawase said:
			
		

> *If sirsei got in trouble over tomas claiming she threatened him, I am quite sure that she would have at least one person who said he had made it up to get them in trouble, light knows Tairens are like that.  With the way he treated everyone else I think more then 1 person might agree that he just likes causing trouble. *




Unlike someone else we all know, right?  

Naw...Tomas would just rather not talk about channeling.  But if Lila pushes it, then yes, he'll prolly spill the beans.


----------



## Tay-Dor (Apr 1, 2002)

But then Tomas also has a witness in Yuri, and I doubt an honor-bound Shienaran is going to bear false witness...unless he wants a rep as a liar.


----------



## Shalimar Shiawase (Apr 1, 2002)

She's not a trouble maker, she is just misunderstood.  By the entire population.  Its not her trying, if she tried she probably would deserve what she gets, but its just a lot of misunderstandings, all at once, and jumbled on top of each other.  She really does mean well.


----------



## Shalimar Shiawase (Apr 1, 2002)

Sheesh, go Lila threatening a lord.  Hehe  I wish I had thought of that.  Though I am not quite in agreement with letting him get off with that comment suggesting the sharing of rooms, or about Sirsei's umm well you get the idea.


----------



## Enforcer (Apr 2, 2002)

Tay-Dor said:
			
		

> *But then Tomas also has a witness in Yuri, and I doubt an honor-bound Shienaran is going to bear false witness...unless he wants a rep as a liar.   *




I'm Kandori, thank you very much!


----------



## Shalimar Shiawase (Apr 2, 2002)

Why do I sense a punishment being handed down because of this conversation?  If he doesn't say who threatened him, its naturally going to be assumed I was the threatener.  Even if he says it was Sirsei I get the guilty by association.  Anybody else think dishpan hands are in my future?


----------



## Valkys (Apr 2, 2002)

Dave...are the rest of us back to the Inn yet?

And I knew Tomas would be a cry-baby tattle tale type. LOL. Well played. 

Shalimar: Sirsei won't lie about the threat. She'll own up, because she believes that she was perfectly within her rights. She'll also give a full accounting on what kind of scum she thinks Tomas is. 

However, if Lila makes a big thing about punishment, I'm still at a loss as to her actions. She won't accept a punishment over the threat, I don't think...


----------



## drothgery (Apr 2, 2002)

Valkys said:
			
		

> *Dave...are the rest of us back to the Inn yet?*




Not quite yet.
Did anybody want to ask questions or otherwise check things out around the alley, or were you all going back to the inn?



			
				Valkys said:
			
		

> *However, if Lila makes a big thing about punishment, I'm still at a loss as to her actions. She won't accept a punishment over the threat, I don't think... *




We'll see how it plays out. Right now, Lila is angry (though it's fairly well hidden behind Aes Sedai calm and Concentration), though. Almost at the same level as Verin was when the supergirls frightened the Whitecloaks in TDR.


----------



## dscrank (Apr 2, 2002)

Pedron was going to stick around to see if anyone pokes his head out.  It's in the main thread.  Of course, he'll get bored if nothing happens for an hour or so.


----------



## Shalimar Shiawase (Apr 2, 2002)

Which is worse? Lila Sedai knowing, or Tomas knowing the threat will be punished.  I would think that him getting either of us in trouble would make him even more insufferable, at least till someone made good on her threat,  which would be very soon if he started looking down on Sirsei and treating her bad if Shalimar sees it.


----------



## Tay-Dor (Apr 2, 2002)

LOL...well...you'll notice, Tomas hasn't mentioned names.  He doesn't want to come off totally as going, "Mommy...make them stop!" mode.  More of informing.

And his original statement of what happened was more of a "great...you gonna threaten me too?"  Cos really, Lila, Sersei, and Shalimar are the first Aes Sedai he's encountered.  So all he knows about them is what he's seen you three do.  And i gotta say, so far you've not made the best impression.


----------



## Valkys (Apr 2, 2002)

LOL. I've not been trying. But then, Tomas hasn't made a very good impression either.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Apr 2, 2002)

My, aren't we just a disfuctional bunch!


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Apr 2, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *My, aren't we just a disfuctional bunch! *




HAHA! I can't make any enemies. I have to have some friends when you guys learn I can channel.

Gotta make sure you don't just turn me over to the Reds.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Apr 2, 2002)

Or knife you in the back?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Apr 2, 2002)

While my brains on the subject, any of you guys going to Gen Con?


----------



## Shalimar Shiawase (Apr 2, 2002)

Naw, I think its safe to say that I like Ashrem too much to gentle him, and Sirsei being Sirsei will want to study him as the madness progresses, now if it were tomas, I am not sure he would make it out of the Inn to be able to surrender to the Reds before someone needed to "do something" in the last defense of their or another sister's life.


----------



## Enforcer (Apr 2, 2002)

Hey Dave, have you gotten Prophecies of the Dragon yet? And if so, is it really as error-rife as the folks on the WotC WoT boards make it out to be?


----------



## drothgery (Apr 3, 2002)

Enforcer said:
			
		

> *Hey Dave, have you gotten Prophecies of the Dragon yet? And if so, is it really as error-rife as the folks on the WotC WoT boards make it out to be? *




Nope.

It wasn't at my local gaming store last weekend, and the friendly people at Amazon.com haven't shipped my order yet. It only flipped from 'not yet published' to 'usually ships in 2-3 days' today.


----------



## Valkys (Apr 3, 2002)

Tay-dor: It is irony, but What kind of irony is it?

Dave and Shalimar: I'm a bit confused about Shalimar's last comment because it doesn't match my understanding of Accepted. Her comment matches what i thought of Novices.

Accepted, in my view, are allowed to ask questions, since their course of study is largely left in their hands. They have to ask questions about different Ajahs as well as different talents and weaves to decide what their interests are. 

And I know they have a lot more freedom than Novices.


----------



## drothgery (Apr 3, 2002)

Valkys said:
			
		

> *Dave and Shalimar: I'm a bit confused about Shalimar's last comment because it doesn't match my understanding of Accepted. Her comment matches what i thought of Novices.
> 
> Accepted, in my view, are allowed to ask questions, since their course of study is largely left in their hands. They have to ask questions about different Ajahs as well as different talents and weaves to decide what their interests are.
> 
> And I know they have a lot more freedom than Novices. *




About the only real restrictions on Accepted are
1) They have to obey Aes Sedai.
2) They cannot leave Tar Valon without permission.
3) They have to obey the Three Oaths (though they can, it will just get them in trouble if they're caught).
4) They have to study _something_ eventually.

Accepted are certainly allowed to ask questions, but there are some areas where it's better not to ask about.


----------



## Enforcer (Apr 3, 2002)

So I've found a picture I actually like for Yuri, off of the WotC art gallery...and it's a Whitecloak! Grrr!


----------



## Enforcer (Apr 3, 2002)

So I've trimmed it down to this:


----------



## Shalimar Shiawase (Apr 4, 2002)

oops your right, I got confused between the two.  But I don't think an accepted is allowed to question an Aes Sedai's actions or in this case teaching methods.


----------



## drothgery (Apr 4, 2002)

Shalimar Shiawase said:
			
		

> *oops your right, I got confused between the two.  But I don't think an accepted is allowed to question an Aes Sedai's actions or in this case teaching methods. *




Eh. You've had one non-travel day since you left the Tower, and Logain and the trollocs from the night before made it rather difficult to do what Lila had planned to do.


----------



## Shalimar Shiawase (Apr 4, 2002)

Lost track of days they kinda ran together.  But I thought they had been with her for a few weeks:  a week from Arangill to Camelyn, and a day in Arangill, a Day in Camelyn, and a week going down stream.


----------



## drothgery (Apr 4, 2002)

Shalimar Shiawase said:
			
		

> *Lost track of days they kinda ran together.  But I thought they had been with her for a few weeks:  a week from Arangill to Camelyn, and a day in Arangill, a Day in Camelyn, and a week going down stream. *




Well, they have, but 
1) You did get some lessons on the ship (and got a weave each out of the deal, along with some more mundane lessons).
2) Traveling by horseback along crowded roads is not all that conductive to teaching.


----------



## Shalimar Shiawase (Apr 4, 2002)

How about advice on putting nobles in their places


----------



## Tay-Dor (Apr 4, 2002)

Shalimar Shiawase said:
			
		

> *How about advice on putting nobles in their places *




How about learning how not to piss off the Noble in the first place?


----------



## Shalimar Shiawase (Apr 4, 2002)

Naw, that wouldn't serve any real point, the Initiates are suppoused to be in charge, how are we to order you about without pissing you off 

I am sure an apology would go a long way to healing the discord though.  She doesn't really hate him, she just thinks she should be the one in charge and that she is infalliable, think about Tomas wearing the ring and Shawl, how would he act?


----------



## Enforcer (Apr 4, 2002)

I think Yuri should settle it by just punching both of you in the mouth... 

"Now Minsc leads! Swords for everybody!"


----------



## Shalimar Shiawase (Apr 4, 2002)

But you really wouldn't hit me would you, afterall, a big strong man like you might hurt me.  Thats not very honorable for a borderlander.  You know I am too weak to defend against you.

Bats her eyes.


----------



## Valkys (Apr 4, 2002)

This waiting for a reply thing is nerve-wracking, I think I'm almost as nervous as Sirsei!! LOL

*note to self, Yuri is a big strong man... willing to hit women... great way to get even with other members of my Ajah...

Green or Brown, Green or Brown, Green or...

Green just looks better on me. And the Green Ajah was having a recruitment drive...

And then I can Bond Tomas without his permission, effectively making him a Tairen exile...


_Sirsei steeples her fingers._ "Excellent. All of my plans are proceding nicely. Soon..."


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Apr 5, 2002)

Ok, these girls are quite the insidious lot, I think we should all beat feet while we still can!


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Apr 5, 2002)

Valkys said:
			
		

> *Sirsei steeples her fingers. "Excellent. All of my plans are proceding nicely. Soon..." *




In my mind you sounded like Mr. Burns.  

I watch the Simpsons too much....


----------



## Shalimar Shiawase (Apr 5, 2002)

Do it Valkys, then just use the compulsion effect to order him about, no more problems  

Anybody else think you should get conjunction for free as a talent since every sister seems to have it, Elementalism, Healing, Warding, and Cloud Dancing?  even the girls have three or four of five by the end of book two, and they were in tower learning for a very short time, plus they have a few affinities.  The only one talent at 1st level just seems a bit off from the books if you can make it to Aes Sedai and only need two talents two affinities I agree with, I think it should require three or more talents though.


----------



## Enforcer (Apr 5, 2002)

Let's just say that Aes Sedai aren't Yuri's favorite people right now...but honestly, I don't think he'd ever hurt a woman unless she was a Darkfriend.

Or unless you bond him against his will. Yeesh, I don't even want to think about how he'd feel about that.


----------



## dscrank (Apr 5, 2002)

You know, Valkys, threatening someone because they look down on you just isn't that much of a justification.  I'm going to have to side with Tomas on this.  Besides, Sirsei's beginning to contradict herself.  She says she didn't break any of the Oaths, but she also says she didn't mean the threat.  Now if she didn't mean the threat, it was a lie.  That, or more truth-twisting than I'd buy.  If she did mean the threat, then she was willing to break the Oath about using the One Power as a weapon.  Either way, it doesn't look good.

Hey, Dave, what else is going on right now?  I want to know if Pedron finds anything outside.


----------



## Shalimar Shiawase (Apr 5, 2002)

I disagree,  I think that her threatening Tomas was warranted, and needed.  He is a jerk, him not Tay-Dor.  She was trying to protect her friend and trying to stand up for herself, I dont think the tower teaches Aes Sedai to be meek.


----------



## Valkys (Apr 5, 2002)

dscrank said:
			
		

> *You know, Valkys, threatening someone because they look down on you just isn't that much of a justification.  I'm going to have to side with Tomas on this.  Besides, Sirsei's beginning to contradict herself.  She says she didn't break any of the Oaths, but she also says she didn't mean the threat.  Now if she didn't mean the threat, it was a lie.  That, or more truth-twisting than I'd buy.  If she did mean the threat, then she was willing to break the Oath about using the One Power as a weapon.  Either way, it doesn't look good.
> *




First, making a threat is *not* lying. Consider Moiraine. While she isn't as heavy-handed as Sirsei(after all, she has more experience under her belt), she was willing to threaten people at the Baerlon Gate, or at least allow them to believe she was capable of harming them with the One Power. And I assure you, Sirsei was angry enough to mean it at the time. She's still mad. However, you're allowed to have regrets after you consider your actions, right?

And as far as lying to Lila, I think her comment was *very* Aes Sedai. "If you truly feel that i would have carried out such a threat". She isn't denying that she would have carried it out, necessarily. She's laying the decision at Lila's feet. What does she believe. 

And it isn't meant to look good. Sirsei is in the middle of a moral dilemma. They're hardly easy. This is her character flaw, one of several. But it's the one being emphasized most right now.

There _might_ have been other ways to go. She attempted the witty remark. Tomas was uncouth. Now, if you're in a position like this, real life, where some one is stronger than you, physically and has refused to acknowledge an attempt at a medium of 'social combat, yet you know you have another advantage, I say you use it.  If someone doesn't choose to take the hint politely, you teach them the lesson any way they choose to take it.

Tomas could have let it go with Sirsei's suggestion that he be more noble and diplomatic. He didn't. She didn't. She can channel. He can't.  She used her advantage, knowing she might get in trouble for it. It's like pulling a gun on someone, I guess, when you know they're unarmed. It isn't noble, but it does teach the lesson. Of course, then the cops come after you. But as long as you didn't shoot them, and you have a permit... well...call it social self defense. In this case, the gun wasn't loaded, she just pointed out that she owned one and would be willing to use it.

And I didn't mean to rant, but I feel like you're criticizing me for the way I am playing my character. She's finding her place, and I'm still finding my stride. But I know this was in character for her.


----------



## Enforcer (Apr 5, 2002)

Actually, Tomas has got nothing on you physically--he's a pansy! Str 10, Dex 10, Con 8... not exactly soldier material... So I say next time just kick his butt, and follow the oaths at the same time! Voila, problem solved!


----------



## dscrank (Apr 5, 2002)

Don't take it personally.  If we can talk about how much of a jerk Tomas is, I can say that Sirsei went too far.  Feel free to criticize Pedron _and_ my role-playing of him.  I can point out at least one, maybe two, times when he's done something out-of-character.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Apr 5, 2002)

BAH! You people cry like a pit full of half starved grandmothers.

Next time someone ticks you off, just bich slap em. It works for Shalimar!


----------



## Shalimar Shiawase (Apr 5, 2002)

I think there is a bit of a difference.  I comment on how much of a jerk Shalimar sees Tomas as, because Tay-dor did a good job making him come off that way.  I think it was great roleplaying, I don't like Tomas as a person but I think he is very well roleplayed.

There are reasons it works for Shalimar and not for others:
1)she flat out can't hurt anyone with a slap she's not strong enough
2)She is a small and delicate person, people just don't see her as a threat (unless they know her)
3)Shes a girl, sexest but true, men are taught not to hit girls thats just the way it is
4)She has only slapped people that she knew wouldn't slap back

If a guy slapped someone it would end up in a deul or at very least a brawl.


----------



## Valkys (Apr 5, 2002)

Ah, but I have no questions about anyone else's roleplaying. And I agree with Shalimar on this one. Tay-dor is doing an excellent job. It's very hard to play a character you know that no one likes and stick with it. I'd have succumbed and caved in already if I were in the same position.

Enforcer: Sirsei's strength is 8, so Tomas does actually have me there. 

And I maintain: I didn't break the Oaths. 

The whole point here is that I am still finding Sirsei's boundaries. If some people already know how far their characters will go, well, all I can say is Cheers! But every action so far has been a test of Sirsei's character. 

If you feel that Sirsei went too far, fine. I was just telling you why she did and how she sees it. You got an inside glimpse of her personal justifications, and she doesn't think she was wrong 

And as for the slapping, it isn't Sirsei's style. I'm still working on that. She takes herself too seriously at times. Well, most of the time. I'll find a vehicle for her to work out her frustrations... knitting anyone?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Apr 5, 2002)

knitting, naw, how about blacksmithing, you know to build the ol' strength up.

or yard darts!




> 4)She has only slapped people that she knew wouldn't slap back


----------



## Valkys (Apr 5, 2002)

I really hate that physical stats are so... stuck. I feel like if I you work out, you should be able to raise them... like a skill point exchange or something.

That was one thing I really liked about Rifts... the physical skills you could choose that would improve physical attributes.

Sirsei the Aes Sedai blacksmith? Sounds like I could come very close to breaking the second oath with that one


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Apr 5, 2002)

Well there's still the yard darts! They're fun, teach you better aim, and are widely seen as non-leathal.


----------



## Shalimar Shiawase (Apr 5, 2002)

hehe, i could go for an exchange of skill points equaling the ability number your going to.  But you would have to be able to do it over a few levels, and it wold have to be roleplayed out, like you cant just randoomly say, I want to be stronger heres my skill points.


something like:

Sirsie has strength 8, she has to sink 9 skill points into it, While working on improving her strength in game.  

no more then 4 skill points may be spent per level, would allow people to do what your talking about, and it would mean that they are forfeiting skills in a major way.


Jain shouldn't take the comment about slapping those who would not slap her back personally, I just realized it after the fact, also if he had slapped her the first time she wouldn't have continued, not that she might not stop now.


----------



## Dvang (Apr 5, 2002)

Hi all.  I just wanted to say I am enjoying reading the game.  I came over to watch it from the Wizards.com boards.  I am planning on running this for my RL group soon so this is quite an experience to watch.  Keep up the good work!

Dvang

PS - Oh, by the way, about using compulsion on Tomas once you bond him.  Just remember that Warders get to use the Aes Sedai's Will save if it is better than thiers, including against their own Aes Sedai!


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Apr 5, 2002)

I didn't take it personnal, i was just funnin ya, i'm up too late and my brains starting to melt.

As too switching out skill points for physical stats, honostly i don't think a straight swap of any kind would work. Although if i was DMing i might allow x number of ranks in a physical profession/skill to grant a synergy bonus on ability checks for physical abilities.



> Hi all. I just wanted to say I am enjoying reading the game. I came over to watch it from the Wizards.com boards. I am planning on running this for my RL group soon so this is quite an experience to watch. Keep up the good work!




Thanks for the compliments, i'm sure i speak for everyone when i say that , we're glad you're enjoying the game!

I hope yours works well too!


----------



## Tay-Dor (Apr 5, 2002)

hehehe...

1)  hehe...I agree, Tomas can be a jerk.  It's the way I planned on running the character.  I also plan on softening the jerkiness and making him become more balanced (unlike most Jordan characters) over time.  It's a great temptation to stop playing him as a jerk, cos I myself, get annoyed at everyone disliking my character.  But it's a fun roleplaying challenge to keep going in the face of adversity.

If you noticed...he was less jerky when he was alone with the men.  And his last post, where he was thinking, he started to see Shalimar as someone who might be an equal...someone who might be able to more closely understand where he's comming from.

2)  I think Sersei 's threat was totally uncalled for.  There is no way any Nobleman, be they Tairen or Andoran, is going to take some girl telling him to be more diplomatic...especially in the condescending way Sersei did it.  

3)  Statwise and combat:  So what if I have a 10 Str and 8 con, etc.  I'm a Nobleman.  You'd get in a mess of trouble.  Sure, I might be dead...but you'd be in trouble for killing a Nobleman.  Sides, with a 17 chr, Tomas is too cute to hit.  

4)  As far as Bonding Tomas and using compulsion:  Nobles have the same Will Save progression as Initiates.  And Tomas has 13 wisdom.  So he stands a better than average chance at resisting.  

5)  I'm enjoying the game.


----------



## Valkys (Apr 5, 2002)

The compulsion aspect didn't cross my mind, actually. I was merely thinking that Tomas would no longer we a Lord in Tear if he were someone's Warder, willing or not. 

And darn, foiled again! Now I have to stay with Lila! That isn't going to soften her feelings toward Tomas.


----------



## Shalimar Shiawase (Apr 5, 2002)

If tomas knew, and he was more like shalimar he might start dancing and singing "Sirsei is in trouble, Sirsei is in trouble. LALALA LA LA LA"


----------



## Valkys (Apr 5, 2002)

Sullen. Sirsei's word for the day and however long this takes. Oh well, being with Lila 24-7 can't be all that bad. She might even learn something.


----------



## Shalimar Shiawase (Apr 5, 2002)

now I am jealous, she gets to learn to channel and I dont?  Thats soo not fair    I think I want to break a rule too, to bad you cant turn noblemen to carrots with the one power.  Dapple needs a treat, but a carrot like tomas might poison her


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Apr 5, 2002)

I seem to always find myself on neutral ground. 

As far as i know, nobody hates me yet. Well that will change soon enough....

I think everyone is doing a great job with their characters. 

I applaud Tay-dor for being a good jerk. 


I myself am still torn about Ash. He has a good sense of humor but seems to slip into bouts of depression. He suspects that he may be the cause of our problems, but doesn't know exactly how.

Also, I havn't decided whether I want to take Wilder at my next level, or a level of Armsman. *shrugs* What do you guys think?


----------



## Shalimar Shiawase (Apr 5, 2002)

No one hates ashrem at all as far as I know,  to the contrary sirsei and shalimar seem to be trying to  compete over him, though shalimar more so since it comes easier to Sirsei.

As far as the boys, hes the one person not to get slapped, and not insulted someone or insulted by someone.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Apr 5, 2002)

ok, i hate Ashrem! He's always going around being likable and getting along with everyone, i can't stand that in a person! 

From now on my favorite people are Shalimar and Tomas.




> As far as the boys, hes the one person not to get slapped, and not insulted someone or insulted by someone.


----------



## Enforcer (Apr 5, 2002)

Ashrem, given the slow nature of a message board game, I say start channeling sooner rather than later. Who knows when we'll get level 3 with all the good roleplaying slowing us down?


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Apr 5, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *ok, i hate Ashrem! He's always going around being likable and getting along with everyone, i can't stand that in a person!
> 
> From now on my favorite people are Shalimar and Tomas.
> 
> *




HAHA! Diplomacy +7 - Money can't buy you friends, but skill points can.  

I play Ashrem as likable for several reasons. 

1. High charisma - He just *IS* likable.

2. He is manipulative. When is the last time someone *didn't* do what he asked?

3. He is diplomatic and he understands women. (As much as a man can anyway.)

4. I have to give you guys an IC reason not to lynch me when I learn to channel. 

Also, Sir Osis, if you hate Ash, you'll *love* Shade. Thats my other character in the "For the Children" game for those of you who didn't know. Both I and Liver are in it.


Enforcer-> You may be right. At this rate, I'll die of old age before the Taint kills me. 

How long till 20th level? 10 years?


----------



## dscrank (Apr 5, 2002)

Edited -- Slow connection=multiple postings


----------



## dscrank (Apr 5, 2002)

I agree with Enforcer.  The pace of this game, while great for role-playing and lots of in-character braw--er... debates, means that it'll be awhile between levels.  Take Wilder right away.  That doesn't mean you have to let everyone know that you have it.  Just try to be subtle about it--it'll make for more interesting role-playing anyway.  I'm thinking of taking Woodsman next level.  I was going to wait awhile and hone my outdoors skills, but as Enforcer already noted, it might be a long time before level 3.  I am worried that my in-character justification might be a bit flimsy, however.

By the way, Pedron hasn't been slapped yet.  And unlike Jain, he's not the sort to just take it.  If Sirsei or Shalimar want to hit him, they'll have to get past his 16 Defense.


----------



## drothgery (Apr 5, 2002)

Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> *
> Enforcer-> You may be right. At this rate, I'll die of old age before the Taint kills me.
> 
> How long till 20th level? 10 years? *




Expect 'you're stuck in Saldea all winter because of the weather' or 'you spend two weeks travelling' to be pretty common.

I think I'm probably going to give enough XP to gain a level at the conclusion of every segment about the size of the adventure in the back of the book, at least if you guys manage to sneak in as much RP as you have so far.


----------



## Enforcer (Apr 5, 2002)

Does anyone know if Prophecies of the Dragon goes into Kandor at all? It just occurred to me that if Yuri's to be a Blademaster, he'd like his father to craft his heron-marked blade, assuming he's still not blaming the boy for Tasha's death, that is.


----------



## drothgery (Apr 6, 2002)

Enforcer said:
			
		

> *Does anyone know if Prophecies of the Dragon goes into Kandor at all? It just occurred to me that if Yuri's to be a Blademaster, he'd like his father to craft his heron-marked blade, assuming he's still not blaming the boy for Tasha's death, that is. *




Amazon says it's 'shipping soon', but unless that's late today or tommorow, I don't think it'll get here before Thursday, which means I won't see until a week from Monday.

_Update: It did ship today_

I'm going to be out of town next weekend (next Thursday [April 11] night to Sunday night), so I don't think I'll be sending any updates then. At least they shipped some of the novels and D&D books I ordered earlier this week, so I'll have something to read on the plane.


----------



## Valkys (Apr 6, 2002)

Well, have a good trip. I'm taking the Foreign Service Exam on April 13, so I might be... busy... or not, until then.

Ashrem: I agree with Tay-dor here.


----------



## Tay-Dor (Apr 6, 2002)

Valkys said:
			
		

> *The compulsion aspect didn't cross my mind, actually. I was merely thinking that Tomas would no longer we a Lord in Tear if he were someone's Warder, willing or not.
> 
> And darn, foiled again! Now I have to stay with Lila! That isn't going to soften her feelings toward Tomas. *




I doubt the warder bond would keep him from being a Lord in Tear.  But the disadvantages of bonding Tomas are greater for you.  1)  You'd have to carry his pissed off emotions continuously.  You would have a warder that completely hated you and everything you stood for.  Alanna wasn't able to cope with Rands hatred.

2)  Tomas would probably be so enraged by the whole ordeal that he'd find himself forced to kill you.  Either he'd suceesd...or you'd kill him and have to suffer the psychic backlash.

  So go ahead...I dare ya.  

As far as staying with Lila...you brought that on yourself.


----------



## Tay-Dor (Apr 6, 2002)

While I'm enjoying the roleplay,  I'd like to suggest that Drothgery move things along.  Because Tomas is a jerky kinda Noble, I don't have anything to do or rp about at them moment.  Can we get things moving a little...to provide that impetus for Tomas to be forced in interact with the others?

  Or at least have Padan Fain come in for my cloak or something....(I've read a little of the adventure..but that was before I knew I was playing in it.)


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Apr 6, 2002)

> Alanna wasn't able to cope with Rands hatred.




Actually i believe that she wasn't able to cope with the constant pain rand was in from the wound in his side.


----------



## drothgery (Apr 6, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Actually i believe that she wasn't able to cope with the constant pain rand was in from the wound in his side. *




Really, I think the biggest thing bugging Alanna is Owein's death.


----------



## dscrank (Apr 6, 2002)

Anyway you look at it, Alanna's had a bad couple of months.  First, the death of a warder.  Second bonding a man who can channel and who definitely does not want to be a warder.  Not to mention all the other stuff that Rand's going through which Alanna feels in a circumspect manner.

In any case, my guess is that Alanna's going to die soon, just to add "Post-Sedai Depression" to Rand's list of troubles.

[Edited due to an incredibly improbable use of the wrong word.  I must be more tired than I thought.]


----------



## drothgery (Apr 6, 2002)

dscrank said:
			
		

> *Anyway you look at it, Alanna's had a bad couple of months.  First, the death of a warder.  Second bonding a man who can channel and who definitely does not want to be a warder.  Not to mention all the other stuff that Rand's going through which Alanna feels in a circumspect manner.
> 
> In any case, my guess is that Alanna's going to die through, just to add "Post-Sedai Depression" to Rand's list of troubles. *




Until WH, I was pretty sure Alanna was going to die. Now, I'm not so sure.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Apr 6, 2002)

> Really, I think the biggest thing bugging Alanna is Owein's death.




Are you sure?

I seem to remember her being fine in the bar seen where she bonded him, well entill she bonded him anyway.


----------



## drothgery (Apr 6, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Are you sure?
> 
> I seem to remember her being fine in the bar seen where she bonded him, well entill she bonded him anyway. *




Verin certianly thinks so, in the next scene. And Siuan, who's quite a bit more emotionally stable than Alanna, is still crying over Alaric, who died only weeks after Owein did.


----------



## Shalimar Shiawase (Apr 6, 2002)

I think some people are less stable then others.  Then again I also think having your warder/Sister killed should give you 3d6/6d6 madness points.  The points should go away at a rate of wisdom bonus a week (minimum 1 per week), so you eventually get over it, but it would still induce that madenned state.

I also think a warder should get one every time you use the bond to compel the warder to do something against their will, individually not much problem if used sparingly but that cant be good for them to get their minds eroded away at constantly.

Severing and Burnout should be major madness inducers as well.


----------



## Valkys (Apr 7, 2002)

Lord Tomas nods, smiling. "Very good, Master Pedron." It's important to let commoners know when they put forth a good idea. It makes them feel better. Many Tairen Nobles don't buy into that. But my time in the gambling houses has taught me a radical idea or two that makes sense. "You are certainly thinking more clearly than I am. That is what we shall do. You see if you can fetch the girls and I'll see about getting the men in here." 

[ooc: see...Tomas can be nice. take that. ]

Actually, I don't really see this as being 'nice'. It's how you treat a dog.


----------



## dscrank (Apr 7, 2002)

It's not so bad if you don't read the condescending personal thoughts.  Just like it sounds as if Pedron's addressing Tomas respectfully, while he's essentially thinking to himself, "How can I keep this idiot from doing something stupid?  I know--throw in a m'lord here and there and he'll go along with anything."   So long as they're both outwardly polite, things should go pretty smoothly between them.


----------



## Tay-Dor (Apr 7, 2002)

Valkys said:
			
		

> *Lord Tomas nods, smiling. "Very good, Master Pedron." It's important to let commoners know when they put forth a good idea. It makes them feel better. Many Tairen Nobles don't buy into that. But my time in the gambling houses has taught me a radical idea or two that makes sense. "You are certainly thinking more clearly than I am. That is what we shall do. You see if you can fetch the girls and I'll see about getting the men in here."
> 
> [ooc: see...Tomas can be nice. take that. ]
> 
> Actually, I don't really see this as being 'nice'. It's how you treat a dog. *




And it's the way Shalimar and Sersei have been treating everyone else...the same tone Sersei used in her comment to Tomas that had him telling her to learn her place.


----------



## Valkys (Apr 7, 2002)

I'm not saying I have a problem with it, I'm just pointing out that it isn't nice.

And as far as personal thoughts go, while I use them, they do tinge what you're reading. I _know_ that Tomas didn't use that tone when talking to Pedron, but then when I read the thoughts, I reread with that tone in mind. 

I do the same thing.


----------



## Tay-Dor (Apr 7, 2002)

We're getting close to the limit...so I stated a new OOC Thread.  It can be found here


----------

